

Ask HN: What do you think when you see Twitter bootstrap - wcdolphin

What do you think when you see a site is made with twitter bootstrap? Especially with all of the defaults? I mention this because it seems that every site that I see is built using twitter bootstrap, which while great, is getting a little repetitive.
======
mindcrime
_What do you think when you see a site is made with twitter bootstrap?_

I couldn't care less.

 _Especially with all of the defaults?_

I couldn't care less.

 _I mention this because it seems that every site that I see is built using
twitter bootstrap, which while great, is getting a little repetitive._

Do you do nothing but click around startups that are linked on HN? Then sure,
you're going to see a lot of Twitter Bootstrap. But otherwise, TBS sites are,
what, like, 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of the web? I
think this is all much ado about nothing, personally.

------
caw
It's a function of the HN echo chamber. I used Bootstrap to quick do something
at work, and everyone loved it. They've never seen bootstrap, or anything like
it before. These are technically inclined IT people, but they're not bleeding
edge like HN.

I personally don't care about the styling, so long as there's visual flow. We
can all pick Wordpress out of a lineup, but do you go "eww, Wordpress"? I
think too many people try to use Bootstrap as a substitute for visuals rather
than trying to leverage it to fit their content. I believe you can do that
even without tweaking the stock color scheme.

------
junto
You will find that any repetitive design eventually becomes annoying, as do
songs that receive continuous airplay.

The bootstrap framework is what is important, the design can be customized.
Most people don't bother because they have in invested in Twitter Bootstrap in
order to fast prototype.

------
philip1209
It's a prototype. A proof of concept. If it works and people like it, then
they can do a custom design.

~~~
wcdolphin
I guess that is exactly how it makes me feel, like I am dealing with a
prototype and it is somewhat less trustworthy...

~~~
philip1209
You get the core functionality because you are an early adopter (e.g. Hacker
News user). The frills and marketing, such as the custom design, is what will
acquire customers like your friends.

------
jameswyse
I see a lot of these, but I just think to myself that without bootstrap those
websites would have probably ended up being some ugly wordpress theme instead,
so I'm thankful!

------
rmATinnovafy
I like bootstrap because it allows me to iterate quickly.

Problem is a lot of people dont dig into the actual styling of the page and
leave the standard stuff in it.

------
PizzaPanther
I think about barfing because Bootstrap is over used so much.

------
nshankar
I have used Bootstrap and it requires considerable effort to make the site
look different. Some simple things like changing header color and height
require external help (stackoverflow etc.)

Over time I will be able to build a site as good as any on Bootstrap.

